# Vw polo gti 16v 6n1 - facelift



## Quads (Nov 25, 2006)

So this is my friends car and its static.
I know he wanna go air to next season.
Is there any complete airkit to this car?
Or should he do BOC?

Pics:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

I want a Polo in the states....


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

damn that look goods... cant help you with your question though


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

im sure that someone makes a kit, if you can post up some pics of the suspension that comes on it, i would think the rears are like a mk3 and the fronts would prolly be the same....deff invest in some real struts tho, you will be happier in the end rather than having a boc setup


----------



## Quads (Nov 25, 2006)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> im sure that someone makes a kit, if you can post up some pics of the suspension that comes on it, i would think the rears are like a mk3 and the fronts would prolly be the same....deff invest in some real struts tho, you will be happier in the end rather than having a boc setup


Yes i know he want some real struts, but if thats impossible to find maybe boc´s is the only way to go. I have to look upp the mk3 struts


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

heres what a mk3 kit would look likt

http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/MK3-GOLF{47}GTI-FULL-KIT-WITH-MANUAL-MANAGEMENT.html


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

i love the new mkvi polo 
wish they were here too

his car's gonna turn out so nice! gl


----------



## shej69 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi mate

I ordered bagyard bombers for my polo back in march and they still haven't arrived so I got a refund. I would've went to airlift but they don't make parts for polos. 

Best thing to do is call up havair. They did my mates e46 BMW and his kit works flawlessly! 

Stay away from a rayvern kit. Lot of my mates have his kit and had nothing but problems. 

OR 

Alternatively speak to Luke at plush automotive. He is importing some airrex kits in. Or log onto club polo and speak to "philj" he is getting some struts soon.


----------



## Quads (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## Quads (Nov 25, 2006)

Now a little bit lower, just waiting for the struts for the back to arrive








And some trunk photo


----------



## Quads (Nov 25, 2006)




----------

